# Are these even Malts?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmmm opinions please. I already know my answer  


This is the mom and dad expecing puppies sometime around Jan 19~ The Dad is pretty small. The Mama a little on the larger side. I swear it's got some poodle, but hey I could be wrong. Supposedly champions all on the daddy side. Could be another malts pedigree,lol 









The Mama



















The Daddy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The question of being purebred or not is really besides the point...from the structure visible in those photos, they are not good representatives of the breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Not impressed with what I'm seeing. I think you'd be better off looking elsewhere!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Where did the pics come from. Did you visit the dogs? 

*EDIT TO SAY: 

*I did not see this thread, which would explain this:

Dont worry, I'm not even going to get the other pup. I would be to paranoid everyday that something would happen. That's more stress I don't need! I visited one breeder today. SCRATCHED off my list.I swear they don't look like Malts. The snouts on some of those dogs seemed to long and narrow. I mean her house was spotless, the dogs are all raised inside. She had her stuff together,but just something about the look of her dogs. See pics I posted on Malt Standard thread.

I did speak with Janice in TN. Great lady!! I may just have to drive up to TN to visit! 
You have mentioned several breeders, along with BYB's. You even thought of returning Dixie, and actually taking another, from the same breeder. Now this?

You also said you were going to wait a few years. What are you wanting? Really?? 

You are NOT a kid, on a forum. According to your profile, you have six children, two grandchildren, and a 4-year-old. Along with several pets.

Honestly, you claim to be an advocate??? Which you did, in yet, another thread. 

Much is rubbing me the wrong way, here.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not understanding what you're doing. Why are you even there taking pics?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Dec 1 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857116


> The question of being purebred or not is really besides the point...from the structure visible in those photos, *they are not good representatives of the breed.*[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857122


> Where did the pics come from. Did you visit the dogs?[/B]



I took the pics- yes, I did visit them. She has about 7 malts- just one stud that she is using. I wasn't impressed and I don't plan on buying one from her. She wants 700 for a female from this litter. I don't see it happening and I see my price range moving up. :yes:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 1 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857127


> I'm not understanding what you're doing. Why are you even there taking pics?[/B]



What's there to not understand? it's so I can remember what her pups look like. She does not have a website and I also feel they aren't a good represenative of the breed. That is why I am asking ya'lls opionion,maybe someone sees something I don't. If I am going to pay a decent amount of money for a healthy puppy and a lifetime companion, then it's going to be the best one that I can afford. After what me and my kids went through, I am going to make sure it don't happen again.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 1 2009, 11:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857122


> Where did the pics come from. Did you visit the dogs?
> 
> *EDIT TO SAY:
> 
> ...



I think you are misunderstanding. Let me clarify- I am not going to get Dixie's sister- even though she offered the other puppy- i'm just merely stating what is going on with the situation.

I didn't say I was going to wait a few years for a puppy- A few months, yes for a PET puppy. and MAYBE in a few years for a SHOW puppy, that is if I even get to that point of wanting to SHOW malts. Right now I am researching and talking to breeders. I have no clue who is a BYB or who isn't, unless I am recommended from this site. Which a lot of you have been really helpful in recommending reputable breeders. I am just sharing what I saw today on my first meeting with a local breeder and I wasn't impressed. I just wanted ya'lls opionion. Is that to much to ask? or should I not ask?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I' m sure the bigger pricetags for a pup from a show breeder is making a lot more sense now, isn't it? $700 for an unborn pup? Really?

I think it's great that you are doing this research! We can say until we're blue in the face why it's better to buy from a show breeder but now you have the visual (and heartache) to go along with it. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155


> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Stacy, I just wanted to say that I LOVE your fluff! That is the look I want in my puppy. Simply gorgeous! And yes, I may have to wait until spring to get the right puppy. Seems like a few of the reputable show breeders all have pups coming in January. Which means I would be looking early April, which would be better, because that means warm weather again.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I find it weird that she would even let you take pictures , if it was me I wouldn't :blink: I don't know what to say, but I wouldn't go with that person. I think all fluffs are cute, but they look far from standard. Nemo is from a pet-store (PUPPYMILL) and looks more like a Malt than they do. They look like they may have some poodle in them, again I have no trianed eye, just an observation. You have a lot of good info on where to buy from, so why are you even looking in this direction?

Maybe it's me and I am just not understanding, sorry I do this a lot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

.....stay away from those dogs. They don't look like pedigreed malts to me. They aren't even pretty :behindsofa: , maybe it's because the muzzle hair has been shaved off. I'm not sure but I'd run the other way anyway. 


Why are you in such a frantic rush to get another puppy right now? Don't let your kids pressure into another one - take your time and do it right. Why don't you contact some good breeders and get on a waiting list? Maybe they'll have an older show prospect that they've changed their minds about or a retiree, or maybe even just a baby with the "look" that you really want. 

I think you'd be much happier getting a puppy that you absolutely love. Also check into maltese rescue groups, there are always plenty to choose from.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 2 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857208


> .....stay away from those dogs. They don't look like pedigreed malts to me. They aren't even pretty :behindsofa: , maybe it's because the muzzle hair has been shaved off. I'm not sure but I'd run the other way anyway.
> 
> 
> Why are you in such a frantic rush to get another puppy right now? Don't let your kids pressure into another one - take your time and do it right. Why don't you contact some good breeders and get on a waiting list? Maybe they'll have an older show prospect that they've changed their minds about or a retiree, or maybe even just a baby with the "look" that you really want.
> ...



No, frantic rush, just doing very through homework this time around. It's like that quote...Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
Whether I get a puppy 2, 6 or 12 months down the road. Even if I have to save up more $$$ then I will, so will getting on the list. Realistically that isn't happening until January, so I'm just looking now! 

All my current pets are from being adopted from rescue groups and my shelie is a rehomer. Never had to deal with a "breeder". This lady came recommended belive it or not, from a vets office. I don't plan on taking pics of all the dogs I come across. It's not like I had a camera snapping away. I had my iphone and I asked her if I could take a pic of the mom and dad. Because I was really thrown off by their "look", and wanted to get ya'lls opionion, but when I was driving away I knew I wouldnt get a puppy there anyway, even if free! <sigh> This isn't going to be easy by a long shot. And yes, I do plan on checking out all the breeders I can, so I am armed with 100% complete knowledge/understanding of the maltese breed. And yes, I am open to rescue and even still looking on the rescue websites daily. So all the help, advice and concerns are really appreciated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Difference between a BYB and a Show breeder. When you make your very first phone call, ask them: "Do you show your Maltese?" If the answer is no, then they are a BYB. 

That will simplify your life a lot.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 1 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. *She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$ for it.*

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]


This is a big red-flag. Reputable breeders only breed one breed at a time. They don't breed multiple breeds or cross-breed them. From what I've read and seen, its hard enough to concentrate on one breed. I can't understand how a breeder could focus on so many breeds. In the part I highlighted, you mentioned FOUR breeds right there. Poodle, Shih-Tzu, Yorkie, and Maltese. She sounds like a BYB to me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 2 2009, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857234


> Difference between a BYB and a Show breeder. When you make your very first phone call, ask them: "Do you show your Maltese?" If the answer is no, then they are a BYB.
> 
> That will simplify your life a lot.[/B]


Another GOOD POST!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She also breeds shitzu's. And, you saw a toy poodle. And, she tried to "talk you into considering a morkie"? Common sense tells me something isn't right.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 2 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857268


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She also breeds shitzu's. And, you saw a toy poodle. And, she tried to "talk you into considering a morkie"? Common sense tells me something isn't right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah well, I pretty much made up my mind when I saw the dogs. I just continued to ask questions, just to see what she would say. I have to at least say she takes good care of her babies. And she went on to show my photo albums of all the families that have bought her puppies. But, she is definately not the breeder for us.

I have a pretty good prospect in mind already, but of course she is only the 4th one I have talked to and YES, she is a show breeder and YES, I have to save up for a fluff. If anything, come January, I'll have a good deposit ready and be on the waiting list for a puppy. She did offer me a ton of helpful advice and I felt a really great vibe in talking to her.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857279


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 2 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857268





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She also breeds shitzu's. And, you saw a toy poodle. And, she tried to "talk you into considering a morkie"? Common sense tells me something isn't right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah well, I pretty much made up my mind when I saw the dogs. I just continued to ask questions, just to see what she would say. I have to at least say she takes good care of her babies. And she went on to show my photo albums of all the families that have bought her puppies. But, she is definately not the breeder for us.

I have a pretty good prospect in mind already, but of course she is only the 4th one I have talked to and YES, she is a show breeder and YES, I have to save up for a fluff. If anything, come January, I'll have a good deposit ready and be on the waiting list for a puppy. She did offer me a ton of helpful advice and I felt a really great vibe in talking to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's great you're doing your homework. Yet, I believe you are missing the point. Are you totally aware of the fact that this woman is a byb ?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857294


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857279





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 2 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857268





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She also breeds shitzu's. And, you saw a toy poodle. And, she tried to "talk you into considering a morkie"? Common sense tells me something isn't right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah well, I pretty much made up my mind when I saw the dogs. I just continued to ask questions, just to see what she would say. I have to at least say she takes good care of her babies. And she went on to show my photo albums of all the families that have bought her puppies. But, she is definately not the breeder for us.

I have a pretty good prospect in mind already, but of course she is only the 4th one I have talked to and YES, she is a show breeder and YES, I have to save up for a fluff. If anything, come January, I'll have a good deposit ready and be on the waiting list for a puppy. She did offer me a ton of helpful advice and I felt a really great vibe in talking to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's great you're doing your homework. Yet, I believe you are missing the point. Are you totally aware of the fact that this woman is a byb ?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, I am aware she is a BYB, NOW!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 2 2009, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857294


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857279





> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Dec 2 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857268





> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857159





> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 2 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857155





> That one looks like it has some poodle in it for sure..the shape of it's muzzle and the curly hair. I do think they are very poor representations of the breed IF they are purebred. Their coats are horrible[/B]



That's what kept throwing me off, a lot of her dogs, were either really tiny, really big or somewhere in the middle. And the muzzle were long and skinny- kinda like the poodles. Then the some didn't have the black rim around the eyes (points????) and the noses where tanish looking. She does also breeds shitzu's and I saw a toy poodle. She tried to talk me into considering a morkie. I can not stand when they are cross bred like that, then going to charge $$$ for it.

I realize a lot of malts look different, but not that different, at least that is what I was thinking. Ok I am off to bed, it's been a long and busy day.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She also breeds shitzu's. And, you saw a toy poodle. And, she tried to "talk you into considering a morkie"? Common sense tells me something isn't right.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah well, I pretty much made up my mind when I saw the dogs. I just continued to ask questions, just to see what she would say. I have to at least say she takes good care of her babies. And she went on to show my photo albums of all the families that have bought her puppies. But, she is definately not the breeder for us.

I have a pretty good prospect in mind already, but of course she is only the 4th one I have talked to and YES, she is a show breeder and YES, I have to save up for a fluff. If anything, come January, I'll have a good deposit ready and be on the waiting list for a puppy. She did offer me a ton of helpful advice and I felt a really great vibe in talking to her.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It's great you're doing your homework. Yet, I believe you are missing the point. Are you totally aware of the fact that this woman is a byb ?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure she knows :thumbsup: What I am 'getting' is that the OP is finally starting to recognize the difference between BYB and a reputable breeder and is wanting confirmation from us that yes, this person is not the best breeder. 

When I was looking for my first malt, if my vet recommended a maltese breeder to me, I would have more than trusted that referral and would have checked the dogs out. As far as being in a hurry, well, I more than resembled that remark when I decided I wanted a maltese! :brownbag: I lucked out though and wound up with Lucy but it sure wasn't because I took my time and did my homework. It was pure luck that one of the breeders I had contacted had puppies available and just happened to be a show breeder. 

part of the problem with the dogs in these photos is the horrendous haircuts on those dogs and the fact that they have incorrect coats. Well, a small problem. The main problem is they aren't good representations of the breed and shouldn't be used for breeding.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 1 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857162


> Stacy, I just wanted to say that I LOVE your fluff! That is the look I want in my puppy.[/B]


I am pretty partial to Stacy's fluffs too! 

The second statement is why people should do their homework! They want their puppy to look like a Maltese, but if you go with a BYB or puppy mill, the chances of getting one that represents the breed is slim. 

I think you are learning and that is wonderful! Have you thought of getting a boy? They are generally less expensive and in my opinion are just as wonderful!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Since you admit that you do not know the difference between a BYB and a "Show Breeder", why don't you pull back a little. Go to a few dog shows and look at the dogs and try to meet a few breeders there. That will also start to train your eye to the Maltese standard look. Seriously, if you had done that, you would not be asking this forum if those dogs were good representations. You would have known in an instant on your own. Your research should not be done on this site alone. There is a lot of very knowledgeable people here for sure, but you need to go out on your own and learn. Go to the AKC site and read the breed standard. You do not need to rush to fill the void that little Dixie left, and make the same mistake.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

From my own experience and I'm just a novice at this, I'd watch out for dam or sire that has curly hair. Malts are one of those breeds that require quite a bit of coat care. Raine came from a reputable breeder and her dam is a champion but my little girl has such cottony with some kinks and easily breakable hair. With curlier hair Malts, one will have to keep them in a puppy cut or it could be quite hellish trying to keep them from matting (Pasha has curlier hair and anything longer than 1 inch and I'll have to spend a lot of time brushing and dematting--not fun for him or me). One of the signature features of a Malt, IMHO, is their straight silky hair. I'm still on a quest for that, may be I'll luck out next time. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Dec 2 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857340


> Since you admit that you do not know the difference between a BYB and a "Show Breeder", why don't you pull back a little. Go to a few dog shows and look at the dogs and try to meet a few breeders there. That will also start to train your eye to the Maltese standard look. Seriously, if you had done that, you would not be asking this forum if those dogs were good representations. You would have known in an instant on your own. Your research should not be done on this site alone. There is a lot of very knowledgeable people here for sure, but you need to go out on your own and learn. Go to the AKC site and read the breed standard. You do not need to rush to fill the void that little Dixie left, and make the same mistake.[/B]



Pammy, when I first saw the dogs, I knew that these were not malts that I was use to seeing. I was really taken aback, because truthfully, these were the worst malts I had ever seen. I've had a "show" quality malt before, but of course that was many moons and ago and that breeder happened to be a friend of the family who has since passed. I just lucked up with that one. But, I had him for only 9 months and someone stole him. All I have to show for him now is just his papers and pedigree. Speaking of which, I just might go and pull them up. Why didn't I think of this earlier??? maybe I can trace someone back to his line!? :w00t:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You are right to follow your gut. Trust your instincts that oftentimes what you see is _precisely_ what you get. Keep looking, the little Malt for you is indeed out there somewhere, just not there, girlfriend.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am so happy you are researching different breeders and waiting. I am waiting myself and believe me waiting and saving is well worth it and breeders will respect you for that.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I had wanted a Maltese for at least 10 years before Bisou came into my life. 10 years ago, I couldn't afford a puppy from a show breeder, so I just waited, researching the breed and narrowing down the lines that I was interested in...who was producing what type of dog that I wanted (in both health and structure). Personally I would have never bought a dog from someone who was not breeding my 'ideal'.

Why would I settle for something less than what I wanted? So I waited until it was possible..both financially and logically for me.

It's sort of like wanting a German engineered car...sure I could afford a VW but I really wanted a Porsche. So why settle for the VW when I could wait until I could afford the Porsche. okay, maybe it's not the same..but my advice is, to just save your money, keep researching the quality show breeders. Don't settle for anything less than you want. If you can't afford the show breeders now, just wait and save until you can- if that is what you really want.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Please remember too that vet bills, even routine will add up quickly for a new pup. And then there's food and for us wee wee pads. My pup's neuter, 8 teeth pulled, anesthesia etc cost about $800 (his neuter was complicated and probably added about $150 but that would be price for a female spay here.) I had another $200 bill when he was sick from the anesthesia and needed fluids and antibiotic along with the visit. His initial visit was $90 and his shots and interceptor with visit were around $225 after that. So that's over $1000 and we've had him 2 months!! Now I took out insurance which was around $350 for the year with deductibles I'll have to pay. And I would assume you'd want to chip your new pup if you already had a dog stolen from you. So what I'm saying is if your worried about finances make sure you are ready for the rest of the bills. And my pup is healthy and came from a reputable breeder. I don't think I was quite prepared to see my savings dip so fast; that of course is in addition to what I paid for him.


----------

